# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CAD, CAM và các tiện ích >  Công nghệ Produce Design & Manufacturin + AutoCAD

## VietCAD Co.

*#PDMC Collections*

Khi bạn nhìn vào sản phẩm của bạn, bạn có thể nhìn thấy những khả năng nào?

Bắt đầu giải pháp mới cho chất lượng sản phẩm mới và tương ứng với Product Design & Manufacturing Collection.
Bạn đang sử dụng AutoCAD ®, Inventor ® hoặc 3ds Max ® ? Nhận quyền truy cập vào nhiều công cụ mạnh mẽ hơn cho mô phỏng nâng cao với Product Design & Manufacturing Collection.

Readmore: http://bit.ly/2GgpN2U

*#AutoCAD*

AutoCAD là phần mềm ứng dụng CAD để vẽ bản vẽ kỹ thuật bằng vectơ 2D hay bề mặt 3D, được phát triển bởi tập đoàn Autodesk. Với phiên bản đầu tiên được phát hành vào cuối năm 1982, AutoCAD là một trong những chương trình vẽ kĩ thuật đầu tiên chạy được trên máy tính cá nhân, nhất là máy tính IBM

Readmore: http://bit.ly/2XVLHDG

Mặc dù hiện tại có rất nhiều phần mềm khác với mã nguồn ‘’open’’, tuy nhiên những sản phẩm trên vẫn luôn có chỗ đứng vững chắc của chúng trên thị trường. Nếu bạn đang làm việc một cách nghiêm túc trong các công ty từ vừa đến lớn thì không nên bỏ qua đợt sale lớn nhất từ trước đến nay lần này của Autodesk

----------

